# Emerging church and narrative



## arapahoepark (Sep 14, 2012)

I have been hearing a bit about this idea of 'narrative-perspective' within the emerging church (like Perriman, McKnight, etc.), like telling the whole story of Israel/kingdom of God. They seem to be fascinated with this prospect and I am unsure of what it entails....apparently it's a new type of hermeneutics to somehow put 'personal salvation' in the background. 
Also what are the flaws of such a thing if anyone knows anything about this?


----------

